# Dads- Looking for some help with a survey



## dan the dad (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello my name is Daniel Puhlman and I am a PhD student at Florida State University. I am also the proud father of an 18 month old boy. I need your help to create a stronger and better community for fathering. I want to contribute to the message to governments and scholastic institutions that fathering needs are vital to a stronger world. 

I am conducting a study looking at the concerns and beliefs that fathers have about responsible fathering. I am recruiting fathers willing to complete a short questionnaire about their perspectives. The study consists of four short answer questions and several demographic questions. The survey should take no longer than 20 minutes of your time. No identifying information will be collected and there will be no way for anyone to know your responses. This study has been approved by Florida State University’s IRB and I am supervised by a faculty member (Lenore McWey, PhD) in the Family and Child Sciences department. If you are interested please visit the following link: Responsible fathers to complete the survey. The first page will provide additional information and ask for your informed consent to participate. Thank you for your time.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

Just did it....good survey. Made me think, and come up with some things I want to do differently.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I also ahve completed the survey


----------

